# What Causes Gynecomastia and How to Get Rid of It?



## Derek Wilson (Mar 24, 2019)

Gynecomastia is simply the enlargement of breast tissue in males, caused primarily by an imbalance of the sex hormones testosterone and oestrogen. Whenever oestrogen levels are higher than testosterone levels in the male body, it?s incredibly common for a soft, rubbery mass to grow in the breast area, just underneath the nipple.

Besides from the hormonal imbalance that is common in newborns and pubescent males, there are several other factors that can lead to the development of gynecomastia.


Certain medications that target your thyroid or other hormone receptors in the body can disrupt the natural balance between the two opposite sex hormones. Anabolic steroids are also known to cause gynecomastia if effective post-cycle therapy is not used.


Finally, a poor diet, drugs and alcohol abuse can also lead to the development of gynecomastia.


How to Get Rid of Gynecomastia


SARMS stackThe first step to improving your gynecomastia naturally is to clean up your diet and increase exercise. Doing both of these will not only help you lose any additional weight you may be carrying, but will also help your body to thrive, and your hormone levels to return to normal. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ramba88 (Mar 26, 2019)

Ketogenic Diet + Intermittent Fasting, Cleanse Liver


Lower Estradiol must be your first step!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 31, 2019)

I see.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 31, 2019)

If you are suffering from Pure glandular gynecomastia or Mixed gynecomastia then the permanent solution is gynecomastia surgery. However, if you don?t want to get a surgery done then you can use Gynecomastia Shirts or Gynecomastia pills but these are temporary solution to conceal gynecomastia for some extent. If you have pseudo gynecomastia (chest fat) then you may reduce it with diet and exercise. Then SARMS stackThe first step to improving your gynecomastia naturally is to clean up your diet and increase exercise. Doing both of these will not only help you lose any additional weight you may be carrying, but will also help your body to thrive, and your hormone levels to return to normal.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 14, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2019)

Ramba88 said:


> Ketogenic Diet + Intermittent Fasting, Cleanse Liver
> 
> letrozole in some cases
> 
> Lower Estradiol must be your first step!



Do you have any personal experience? Can you share it?


----------



## REHH (Oct 20, 2019)

Ramba88 said:


> Ketogenic Diet + Intermittent Fasting, Cleanse Liver
> 
> 
> Lower Estradiol must be your first step!




Advertising here without bring a paying sponsor will get you banned very quickly and you're on the verge of it now.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 27, 2019)

As a newbie he deserves it.


----------

